# DC for lathe



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

Does any ideas on how to make a way to hook up DC for a lathe? gmcooter


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Have you ever turned?


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*lathe*

Yes I have turned. I've had my lathe for years. I've just recently made a DC. I'm not sure how to connect it to the lathe. gmcooter


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

You can catch some of the sanding dust, but the chips are almost impossible to catch.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

You really can't catch the chips. The long stringy ones get clogged on the grate right before the impeller or get caught on the impeller blades. 

I attached some PVC pipe to the wall along the back side to suck up the sanding dust and it works good.


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*dc for lathe*

I came up with one. It takes the dust and chips.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

gmcooter said:


> I came up with one. It takes the dust and chips.


................and.................any more info?


----------



## gmcooter (Jan 22, 2015)

*dust collector for lathe*

Like Big Joe said my dc pipe goes along the wall across the top of my lathe table. I put 2 openings at each end of the lathe with blast gates so I can close them when I'm not using the lathe. I attached a 4" board along the front of the table sloped at about 15 degrees . This keeps the chips from going in the floor. When they pile up a little I push them toward the pipe an away they go. My homemade dc picks up pretty well. I'll get some pictures soon.​


----------

